# Schwimmer aus Scheuerschwamm?



## Rxlxhx (23. Juli 2014)

Hallo,


zu DDR-Zeiten haben wir als Stifte unsere Schwimmer oft selber gebaut,das Rohmaterial für die Posen war wohl so eine Art Scheuerschwamm der vor allem aus alten Kühlschränken stammte. Meine Frage daher: Kennt jemand die genaue Bezeichnung des genannten Materials?


MfG Rilehx


----------



## Bull70 (30. Juli 2014)

*AW: Schwimmer aus Scheuerschwamm?*

Moin,

meinst du "Styropor" oder Balzerholz?

Gruß Bull


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (30. Juli 2014)

*AW: Schwimmer aus Scheuerschwamm?*

Styropor ist eher ungeeignet, Styrodur (oder auch Hartschaumplatte genannt) ist das geeignete Material.

Sowas:

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Hartschaum-S...388?pt=Modellbauwerkzeuge&hash=item51b5edbc9c

Bekommst du als ganze Platten in jedem Baumarkt für ein paar Euro.


----------



## Rxlxhx (5. August 2014)

*AW: Schwimmer aus Scheuerschwamm?*

@Bull70 Nee,Styropor wars nicht. Balsaholz würde auch gehen,ist aber sicher teurer.

Danke @ Keine_Ahnung,werde mir mal ein wenig davon besorgen. Wichtig ist das sich das Material gut schleifen lässt. Na mal schaun...

Rilehx


----------



## Haesel (18. August 2014)

*AW: Schwimmer aus Scheuerschwamm?*

Balsaholz kostet als Rundstab 15mm und ein 1m lang 1,20 €....wohl nicht so teuer....


----------



## Bobster (18. August 2014)

*AW: Schwimmer aus Scheuerschwamm?*



Haesel schrieb:


> Balsaholz kostet als Rundstab 15mm und ein 1m lang 1,20 €....wohl nicht so teuer....



 ...finde ich auch...lasst doch den ganzen 
 Plastik-Scheixx weg :r

 ...oder besorgt euch ein Stachelschwein...:m


----------



## Onkelfester (18. August 2014)

*AW: Schwimmer aus Scheuerschwamm?*

Wenn es aus alten Kühlschränken war, dann wird es wohl eher Polyurethan Schaum gewesen sein. Ob das viel Wasser zieht kann ich nicht beurteilen. 
Bearbeiten sollte es sich aber lassen.
Du kannst das entweder als Bauschaum aus der Dose kaufen oder als Platte. Die wirst du dann eher nicht im Baumarkt, sondern nur beim Baustoffhändler, der auf Estriche spezialisiert ist bekommen.


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (24. August 2014)

*AW: Schwimmer aus Scheuerschwamm?*



Bobster schrieb:


> ...finde ich auch...lasst doch den ganzen
> Plastik-Scheixx weg :r



Genau, und versiegelt wird dann mit 2K Bootslack ...#q


----------



## Locke4865 (24. August 2014)

*AW: Schwimmer aus Scheuerschwamm?*

Genau Polyurethan Schaum #6(ist ähnlich dem Hartschaum)
unsere Jugend "bezog" das aus dem Kühlwaggonbau
hab da noch paar Reste im Schrank :vik:seit 35 Jahren
auch noch paar fertige Posen (die waren für unsere lebenden Köderfische)
das Zeug hatte ne Tragkraft da kannste kilo´s anhängen
die Antenne aus Bambus unten ein Wirbel mit Einhänger und fertig war der Waggler bevor er überhaupt so genannt wurde|kopfkrat

die "Kanteln" wurden mit der Säge rausgeschnitten 
Antenne durch(das komplizierteste war immer die Antenne vernünftig durchzustechen und fest zu kriegen)
mit dem Messer zurechtgeschnitzt
und mit Sandpapier glattgemacht
versiegeln brauchtest das Zeug net das nimmt kein Wasser auf (unsere wurden immer mit Bronzefarbe grundiert und rot abgesetzt)
war aber auch empfindlich auf Druck und Biegung


----------



## JimiG (24. August 2014)

*AW: Schwimmer aus Scheuerschwamm?*

Wir hatten zu all dem eine ganz gute Alternative. Das waren abgestorbene Holunderzweige, welche nach dem Winter fast nur aus Mark bestanden (die holzige Schicht drum herum konnte man bequem mitr den Fingern ablösen. Wenn man Glück hatte fand man auch schöne dicke Teile davon. bearbeiten ließ sich das Zeug bestens und hatte so ungefähr den Auftrieb von Balsaholz, nur das es nicht ganz so hart war.


----------



## Stulle (24. August 2014)

*AW: Schwimmer aus Scheuerschwamm?*

Ich seh ja ein das man bastelt wenn es nichts zu kaufen gibt aber sonne pose kostet keine 5€ |kopfkrat 

manchmal versteh ich euch aus den östlichen regionen nich  |uhoh:


----------



## JimiG (24. August 2014)

*AW: Schwimmer aus Scheuerschwamm?*

Nuja, wir haben früher gebastelt, weil es bei uns kaum Balsaholz gab und nun liegts irgendwie noch im Blut. Mir machts Spaß im Winter ( an Tagen mit sch.. Wetter) an meinem Angelkrempel rumzubasteln und neue Posen zu bauen in Vorfreude dessen wie dann, ab Frühjahr, diese so funktioneren. Außerdem kann ich mir indivduell meine Posen basteln, verbringe sinnvoll Zeit, erfahre Lob von Freunden wenn die richtig gut sind (verschenke auch ab und an mal welche)  und spare auch ein wenig Geld dabei. Also warum nicht selber bauen wenn man es kann?


----------



## Locke4865 (24. August 2014)

*AW: Schwimmer aus Scheuerschwamm?*



Stulle schrieb:


> Ich seh ja ein das man bastelt wenn es nichts zu kaufen gibt aber sonne pose kostet keine 5€ |kopfkrat
> 
> manchmal versteh ich euch aus den östlichen regionen nich  |uhoh:



und ich versteh die "Wessi´s" nicht warum Geld ausgeben wenn man´s selbermachen kann 
hängt sicher mit der Mentalität zusammen
"wer hat der kann, wer nichts hat der kann´s":vik: betonung liegt auf dem s |bigeyes


----------



## Stulle (24. August 2014)

*AW: Schwimmer aus Scheuerschwamm?*

Ok wen man gerne bastelt das versteh ich. Aber in der zeit die man braucht eine zu basteln kann man das geld für 2-3 verdienen, von dem Material und dem fehlendem platz mal ganz abgesehen.


----------



## Purist (24. August 2014)

*AW: Schwimmer aus Scheuerschwamm?*



Stulle schrieb:


> Ok wen man gerne bastelt das versteh ich. Aber in der zeit die man braucht eine zu basteln kann man das geld für 2-3 verdienen, von dem Material und dem fehlendem platz mal ganz abgesehen.



Bin zwar kein Ossi, aber so eine Pose (ich bevorzuge noch immer Kork, Schilf und Balsa) baut man grob in einer Stunde vor der Glotze, Pinsel- und/oder Tauchlackierung inklusive. 

Natürlich kann man kaufen, aber der erste Biss an einer Selbstgebauten hat dann doch etwas Erhabenes, was du nicht kaufen kannst. 
Außerdem ist man durch die Selbstbauerei auch in der Lage alte, liebgewonnene, Kaufposen wieder nutzbar zu machen, wenn der Lack kaputt ist, Teile abgebrochen sind, oder sich die Ösen selbstständig gemacht haben.


----------



## Bobster (24. August 2014)

*AW: Schwimmer aus Scheuerschwamm?*



Locke4865 schrieb:


> und ich versteh die "Wessi´s" nicht warum Geld ausgeben wenn man´s selbermachen kann
> hängt sicher mit der Mentalität zusammen
> "wer hat der kann, wer nichts hat der kann´s":vik: betonung liegt auf dem s |bigeyes



Vollkommen O.K. :m

 ..jetzt solltet Ihr nur noch von der 
 "Plaste & Elaste" Mentalität wegkommen.

 Scheuerschwamm |uhoh:


----------



## Hecht32 (24. August 2014)

*AW: Schwimmer aus Scheuerschwamm?*



Stulle schrieb:


> Ok wen man gerne bastelt das versteh ich. Aber in der zeit die man braucht eine zu basteln kann man das geld für 2-3 verdienen, von dem Material und dem fehlendem platz mal ganz abgesehen.



Na ja, lieber Basteln als Arbeiten

Ganz zu schweigen von dem Ärger. Hab mir kürzlich ein paar Waggler gekauft, so um die 4€/Stück und nach dem 3x Werfen oder Wasserkontakt fallen die sch... Dinger auseinander!


----------



## Lucioperca17 (24. August 2014)

*AW: Schwimmer aus Scheuerschwamm?*



Hecht32 schrieb:


> Na ja, lieber Basteln als Arbeiten
> 
> Ganz zu schweigen von dem Ärger. Hab mir kürzlich ein paar Waggler gekauft, so um die 4€/Stück und nach dem 3x Werfen oder Wasserkontakt fallen die sch... Dinger auseinander!



wie wahr wie wahr...die Qualität ist mittlerweile unter aller sau!
ich habe schon seit jahren "Theater" mit meinen knicklicht-posen.erst wieder 2 balzer posen hintereinander aufm see verstreut.das ist dann ganz toll wenn man nachts womöglich noch bei regen neu montieren darf.und die posen waren alles andere als billig.so was ärgert mich granatenmässig.übrigens: dann eine von sänger montiert,paar würfe später: weg.#q


----------



## Locke4865 (24. August 2014)

*AW: Schwimmer aus Scheuerschwamm?*



Bobster schrieb:


> Vollkommen O.K. :m
> 
> ..jetzt solltet Ihr nur noch von der
> "Plaste & Elaste" Mentalität wegkommen.
> ...



Auch gekaufte sind zum Teil aus diesen Stoffen und Balsa ist ein Tropenholz|kopfkrat stichwort Abholzung
naja Scheuerschwamm wenn man die Bezeichnung nicht weis keine schlechte umschreibung
Material ist hart und rau


----------



## joedreck (24. August 2014)

*AW: Schwimmer aus Scheuerschwamm?*

Das kenn ich auch! Neulich das erste Mal ausgiebig vorbereitet auf ein schönes abendliches Angeln. Ich schön in den Angelladen und mir eine schöne Knicklichtpose gekauft. N richtig schickes Ding. 
Naja die 5€ bezahlt und los ans Wasser.
Beim dritten Wurf wars das dann mit der Öse. Weg war sie. Konnte sie auch nicht mehr Keschern. 
Ich bin bald ausgerastet.


----------



## Purist (24. August 2014)

*AW: Schwimmer aus Scheuerschwamm?*



Locke4865 schrieb:


> Auch gekaufte sind zum Teil aus diesen Stoffen und Balsa ist ein Tropenholz|kopfkrat stichwort Abholzung



Stimmt nicht, der Balsabaum wird angebaut und ist alles andere als vom Aussterben bedroht. 
Mit Palisander würde das anders aussehen, aber das verwenden wir ja nicht.

Zu den Kaufposen: Meine letzten Käufe waren Kunststoffdinger, die etwa baugleichen aus den 80er Jahren halten heute noch, die Neuen flogen nach 1-2 Angeltagen auseinander. Ohne Kunststoffkleber daheim zu haben (habe ich), kann man die gleich wegschmeißen.


----------



## schlotterschätt (24. August 2014)

*AW: Schwimmer aus Scheuerschwamm?*

Die "Scheuerschwamm"-Posen gab's auch zu kaufen.
Weiss mit Kunststoffdurchstecker in allen möglichen Größen. 
Das Zeug aus dem die hergestellt wurden nannte sich Ekazell.
Chemische Bezeichnung: Zell PVC ohne Weichmacher.




Bobster schrieb:


> ..jetzt solltet Ihr nur noch von der
> "Plaste & Elaste" Mentalität wegkommen.



Warum ???
Das Zeug hieß bei uns, Dank des blöden Werbespruchs für Plaste und Elaste aus Schkopau, halt so. 
Kiek  Dich mal in Deiner Wohnung um was alles aus Kunststoff ist. Angefangen  von der Glotze über das Radio bis zum Handy und PC. Nur weil es bei Euch  einen anderen Namen hatte ist es doch derselbe Plunder. Selbst die  Stoßstangen Deines Autos sind nicht mehr aus Krupp-Stahl. 

Für Interessenten hier mal die ganzen Giftstoffe aus der ostzonalen Hexenküche : KLICK :q

|wavey:


----------



## Gardenfly (24. August 2014)

*AW: Schwimmer aus Scheuerschwamm?*

Meinst du vielleicht Rohazell ?


----------



## raini08 (24. August 2014)

*AW: Schwimmer aus Scheuerschwamm?*

man kann auch Üeier nehmen oben /unten loch rein und ein Röchen durch fixieren Fertig !!!:vik:#h#6


----------



## schlotterschätt (24. August 2014)

*AW: Schwimmer aus Scheuerschwamm?*



Gardenfly schrieb:


> Meinst du vielleicht Rohazell ?



Nööö, Ekazell stimmt schon. 
Rohacell kam erst später. Aber Du hast Recht, daraus werden u.a. auch Angelposen hergestellt.:m


----------



## JimiG (24. August 2014)

*AW: Schwimmer aus Scheuerschwamm?*

ich erinner mich noch an so manchen Artikel in der Zeitung "Angelsport" ( denn in der ach so unfreien DDR hatte man als Angler auch mehr Freiheiten als jetzt ausgenommen die Ostseeangelei) wo auch Bauanleitungen für Posen aus dem unterschiedlichsten Materialen wie z.B. Papier drin waren.  Wer es nicht weiß, Angelsport so hieß unsere Angelzeitung und an diesen Namen hat sich nie einer gestört.
Dazu noch zu sagen wäre das wohl viele Posen selber gebaut haben. Die Posen die man heute kauft halten doch nicht lange und gehen teilweise schon beim Auftreffen auf der Wasseroberfläche zu Bruch. ( so geschehen mit 3 Knicklichtposen eines namhaften Herstellers) Wer jetzt mal so in die Kästen der "alten" Angler reinschaut wird garantiert noch ne Menge selbstgebauter Posen, welche meist mehr als 10 Jahre alt sind, darin finden. Die Dinger wurden wegen Mangel für die Ewigkeit gebaut und sind dementsprechend stabil.


----------



## Stulle (25. August 2014)

*AW: Schwimmer aus Scheuerschwamm?*

Wen mir die Posen nach kurzem kaput gehen geh ich halt zum laden und frag wie er das mit der Garantie hält? Und für gewöhnlich kauf ich nur die die auch halten. Wen sich nie jemand über den billig mist beschwert wird der immer weiter hergestellt.


----------



## Brummel (25. August 2014)

*AW: Schwimmer aus Scheuerschwamm?*

@Stulle:vik:,

jaaaa genau, wenn so was (im Prinzip) primitives wie ne Pose kaputt geht: wegschmeissen, neukaufen !|kopfkrat 
Nee Du, die 5 € (...oder 10 DM!) investier ich lieber in 6 Buddeln Radeberger.
Wenn ich mit allem was von dem neueren Plastikzeuch so in die Binsen geht zum Händler gehe und reklamiere, diskutiere und lamentiere komm ich überhaupt nicht mehr zum Angeln.
Da setz ich mich doch lieber an den Küchentisch (...muss ja keine voll ausgestattete Werkstatt sein...:q) und mach mir Gedanken wie die Dinge zu verbessern sind.
Aber das kriegt man heutzutage nicht mehr beigebracht.
Man kann zwar wenig daran ändern den Berg von teurem Plastikmüll in der Bude und vor allem am Wasser zu vermeiden, aber was ich tun kann mache ich.
Mir ist auch schleierhaft in welcher Hinsicht das Thema hier mit "Ost-West-Mentalität"  zu tun haben soll, aber egal...:q

Gruß Torsten|wavey:


----------



## Stulle (25. August 2014)

*AW: Schwimmer aus Scheuerschwamm?*

Ich hab nich mal platz für einen Küchen tisch ;p wenn die 1.50€ pose sich zerlegt na gut da is man selber schuld aber ne 5€ pose liegt beim nächsten besuch aufm Tresen und wenn er will das ich weiter bei ihm kauf giebs da ne kompensation.


----------



## Onkelfester (25. August 2014)

*AW: Schwimmer aus Scheuerschwamm?*

Ich hätte da mal ne Frage, die hier zwar nur bedingt reinpasst, die aber auch keinen neuen Threat rechtfertigt.
Ich habe in meiner Jugend Stachelschweinposen geliebt.
Inzwischen sind natürlich alle, bis auf Eine den Weg alles irdischen gegangen.
Stachelschweinposen scheint es ja nun nicht mehr zu geben. Zumindest habe ich seit 10 Jahren keine mehr gesehen.
Woran liegt das? 
Wenn ich mal Stachelschweine im Zoo sehe, liegen da auch immer Stacheln rum, das heißt die Tierchen schmeißen die offensichtlich ab. Tierschutz kann es also eher nicht sein oder?


----------



## schomi (25. August 2014)

*AW: Schwimmer aus Scheuerschwamm?*

ich denke es gibt keine mehr im Laden, weil die Posen nicht industriell gefertigt werden, und somit die Tragkraft einzeln gemessen werden muss. (Kostenfaktor)

hier gibt es Stachelschweinborsten zum Posen selber machen.
http://www.okalele.de/shop/de/dept_40.html

.


----------



## JimiG (25. August 2014)

*AW: Schwimmer aus Scheuerschwamm?*

oder fragst du einfach mal bei den Tiergehegen oder Zoos nach die werden dir gewiss für kleines Geld gute Stacheln abgeben. Probier es doch einfach mal.


----------



## Onkelfester (25. August 2014)

*AW: Schwimmer aus Scheuerschwamm?*

Das mit dem Fragen hab ich versucht.
Die Antwort vom Tierpfleger war: "zieh dir ne Nummer..."#c
Außerdem sind das ja dann nur die reinen Stacheln.

Das in der Bucht Stacheln verkauft werden hab ich gesehen. Allerdings bin ich kein Freund des Onlinekaufs von Angelgeräten (ich will meine lokalen Dealer am Leben halten), andererseits waren das nur die rohen Posen, was für mich als grobmotorischer Bewegungslegasteniker ein echtes Problem darstellt.  Ne rote Spitze krieg ich ja noch angemalt aber ne Öse am unteren Ende anbringen? eueueu


----------



## Purist (25. August 2014)

*AW: Schwimmer aus Scheuerschwamm?*



Stulle schrieb:


> Ich hab nich mal platz für einen Küchen tisch ;p wenn die 1.50€ pose sich zerlegt na gut da is man selber schuld aber ne 5€ pose liegt beim nächsten besuch aufm Tresen und wenn er will das ich weiter bei ihm kauf giebs da ne kompensation.



Auch die 1,5€ Pose müsste sich nicht so schnell zerlegen, aber die kaufen die Hersteller in China im 100er Karton für 2-3€ ein, da kann nichts Vernünftiges herauskommen. Als Kunde kann man via Ebucht solche Dinger auch gleich in Asien ordern, den Plastikkleber sollte man daheim haben.

Balsaposen waren früher auch immer ein Drama, zumindest wenn sie Ösen hatten. 3€ gekostet, nach 2-3 Angeltagen reif für die Reparatur. 
Geschäumtes Kunstzeug gibt's schon länger, hatte großteils ähnliche Probleme wie Balsa. 

Aus den frühen 90ern kenne ich und habe ich noch eine DAM Pose, die ist wirklich unkaputtbar gebaut. Die Antenne ist extrem biegsam, auf den verschiebbaren, schwarzen, Körper kann man drauftreten, die Öse sitzt immer noch. Die nächste Serie sah genauso aus, hatte aber den Geschäumten Körper, drauftreten ging da schon nicht mehr |rolleyes

Mit Grauen erinnere ich mich auch noch an eine lackierte Korkpose, nach 5 Tagen war der Kork aufgeschwemmt und der Lack platzte ab. |bigeyes Die Korkposen aus Uropas Zeiten, haben so ein Problem nicht, die Selbstgebauten ebenso wenig.


----------



## Luzif (25. August 2014)

*AW: Schwimmer aus Scheuerschwamm?*

hi,

ich habe damals auch Posen aus diesem "Kühlschrankschaum" gebaut, Antenne aus Bambus durchgesteckt und verklebt. Anschließend mit "Glühlampentauchlack" farblich gestaltet. `N paar von den Dingern liegen immernoch in meiner Kiste und werden gelegentlich beim Stippen benutzt.

Luzif


----------



## GER67 (4. September 2014)

*AW: Schwimmer aus Scheuerschwamm?*

Ich habe in diesem Thema nichht so richtig erkannt, um was für Posen es geht.
Mein vater hatte in den 50er-60er Jahren Schwimmer, die bald einer Boje glichen. Wenn der Hecht biss, dann war das Abtauchen zu hören.
Als ich dann in eine Gegend kam, wo Entwässerungsgräben und ähnliche Gewässer zum Angeln herhalten musste, da waren ganz andere Posen erforderlich. 
Mein Vater kaufte die Posen aus Kork. Ich musste mir für das neue Revier gekaufte Posen abspecken, oder welche selbst bauen. 
Uns kam es nicht so sehr auf die Optik an. Funktionalität hatte Priorität.
Balsa stand mir nicht zur Verfügung. Auf Flaschenkorken, Gänsekiele und Bambus-/Pfefferrohr musste ich zurück greifen.
Kaufen oder Basteln? das hängt von vielen Bedingungen und Möglichkeiten ab. Wenn jemand keinen Platz für einen Küchentisch hat, wird eher zum Kaufobjekt greifen. 
Vor der Glotze  würde ich nichts Basteln.

Hartschaum: (aber mit geschlossenen Strukturen)
scheint mir heute ein gutes Material zu sein, weil gut bearbeitungsfähig, fest, geringe Dichte und geringe Wasseraufnahme.

Balsa: (verwende ich in meinem Hobby)
Es gibt so unterschiedliche Qualitäten, dass man nicht einfach nur Balsa nennen sollte.
Ganz weiches kann ich bequem mir dem Fingernagel bearbeiten. Hartbalsa kommt in seinen Eigenschaften Pappelholz schon sehr nahe.
Ich würde Balsa für leichte Posen nicht nehmen
- Hohe Wasseraufnahme
- Konservierung zwingend erforderlich
- sollte vorbehandelt werden, damit es nicht so viel Lack aufgesaugt wird (Porenfüller, 2- 3 Anstriche mit stark verdünntem Klarlack usw.).

Basteln<>kaufen
In der Regel ist Selbstbau wirtschaftlich bedenklich gegenüber Kauf.  

Ich habe meine Schiffsmodelle bisher alle selbst gebaut, weil ich es wollte.      

Wer lieber am See sitzt wird weniger Ambitionen zum Basteln haben und tut was gutes für die Seele. Der Bastler hat sicherlich eine andere Bindung an das Produkt haben. Beide Strömungen sollten ihre Berechtigung haben.

Petri Heil

Ulli


----------



## Maddy1976 (26. September 2014)

*AW: Schwimmer aus Scheuerschwamm?*



Onkelfester schrieb:


> .......Stachelschweinposen scheint es ja nun nicht mehr zu geben. Zumindest habe ich seit 10 Jahren keine mehr gesehen.
> Woran liegt das?


 
Muss den alten Fred nochmal hochholen....
Gestern erst war ich in einem Angelladen in Irxleben (darf ich den Namen hier nennen?) da gabs ettliche Stachelschweinposen.... Also zu kaufen gibts die noch! Gibt auch zum stippen usw nix besseres wie ich finde!

So long
Markus


----------



## Rxlxhx (26. September 2014)

*AW: Schwimmer aus Scheuerschwamm?*

die "Dinger",also selbstgebaute Schwimmer/Posen haben einfach gehalten,und man hatte vom Spätherbst bis in das Frühjahr hinein etwas zu tun...was vor allem die Kreativität förderte. Was wirklich gescheites an Zubehör gab es zumindest in unserer "SpoWa" nicht,auch die damals begehrten Rileh Rex für 62,xx M? waren immer fix weg. Ja, früher hat man als Stift noch gewerkelt,heute sitzen die "Teenies" lieber vor der Konsole,oder lassen sich von der Glotze mit erbärmlichen Dreck berieseln.

Borsten/Stachel vom Stachelschwein gibts wie schon oben geschrieben im Netz, ca. 6-7 € für 5 Stk. Die mir bekannten Tiergärten in meiner Nähe halten keine Stachelschweine mehr...warum auch immer.


Rilehx


----------



## xmxgx71 (13. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Schwimmer aus Scheuerschwamm?*

Ich kenne ein Hartschaum der fest ist und leicht zu bearbeiten. Das wird wohl nicht genau das sein was gesucht wird, aber so wie ich das gelesen habe, hat dieses Material die gesuchten Eigenschaften. Ein Styrodur von BASF Typ 3035cs. Ich bastel selber damit und der Zeug ist 100%  unempfindlich gegen Wasser und es nimmt auch keines auf. Mit diesem Zeug baue ich Posen und auch Wobbler. Schau mal bei Ebay, da bekommst du das Zeug günstig zu kaufen. http://www.ebay.de/itm/Styrodur-Dam...Heimwerker_Baustoffe&var=&hash=item4627fc31ae

mfg


----------



## BigDaddy68 (6. November 2014)

*AW: Schwimmer aus Scheuerschwamm?*

hier hab ich mal ein paar selbstgebaute Posen


----------



## Nordlichtangler (6. November 2014)

*AW: Schwimmer aus Scheuerschwamm?*



Stulle schrieb:


> Ich seh ja ein das man bastelt wenn es nichts zu kaufen gibt aber sonne pose kostet keine 5€ |kopfkrat


Das ist doch ein Wahnsinnspreis, wenn man mal genau hinschaut.
Vor allem wenn man hundert baut und hunderte hat, dann wird da schnell eine Menge Geld versenkt.
Mengenfertigung, so 5-10 p. Typ schaffen in wenigen Minuten je eine Pose, und davon viele schaffen für Jahre Vorrat. Alleine die Farbe im Pinsel reicht für mehrere Antennen. 

Weitere Optimierung besteht gerade für längliche Langsam- oder Stillwasserposen im Verwenden von anfallendem formschlüssigen Altplastik (Recyclingposen), also Filzstifte, Marker, Ball-Pentel, Lamy-Patronen usw. usw. notfalls fürs Dicke aus einer Pillenarznei- oder Brauspulverröhre! :m 
Ein Eldorado, sich genau eine Pose in genügender Stückzahl zu entwerfen, die man eh nicht kaufen kann.

Ich zehre im übrigen immer noch aus dem Bestand meiner früheren Bastelzeiten, als man noch mehr Zeit und weniger Geld hatte, Stippen passiert auch nur noch selten.
Aber die Art und Qualität und Exaktheit der Recyclingposen kann ich bis heute nirgends kaufen.


----------



## BigDaddy68 (7. November 2014)

*AW: Schwimmer aus Scheuerschwamm?*



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Das ist doch ein Wahnsinnspreis, wenn man mal genau hinschaut.
> 
> das seh ich genau so , gerade dann wenn man ( wie ich ) gerne mit Wagglern fischt , da kostet einer ganz schnell mal € 4 - 5 mit steigender Tragkraft ( Größe ) steigt auch der Preis . Wer Wert auf Qualität legt , der gibt das Geld aus oder aber er baut selber was entschieden billiger ist


----------



## Piscator (8. November 2014)

*AW: Schwimmer aus Scheuerschwamm?*

Gib bei ebay den Begriff Balsarundstäbe oder Balsarundholz ein Die Preise sind z.B. bei oldifly ganz moderat


----------



## BigDaddy68 (8. November 2014)

*AW: Schwimmer aus Scheuerschwamm?*

bei mir geht es eher weniger um das Material , als um die Qualität für die man einen recht hohen Preis berappen soll . Wenn ich mir z. B. einen Waggler oder eine Pose für ca. €4,50 kaufe , dann erwarte ich einfach das er / sie nicht gleich nach dem 3 . Wurf auseinander fällt ( Öse , Antenne )


----------



## Piscator (9. November 2014)

*AW: Schwimmer aus Scheuerschwamm?*

Balsaholz Bezugsquelle
http://www.ebay.de/itm/Balsarundsta...2286?pt=RC_Modellbau&var=&hash=item3cddda328e


----------



## Bigbikedriver (24. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Schwimmer aus Scheuerschwamm?*

Am besten nimmst du das Styrodur (das grüne ) ...läßt sich sehr gut mechanisch bearbeiten.
Ich drechsel damit meine Posen


----------



## Bigbikedriver (25. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Schwimmer aus Scheuerschwamm?*

Balsaholz und alle anderen Sorten kauft man hier .
http://www.rundstab.de/Rundstaebe-aus-Holz/Rundstaebe-Balsa/


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (25. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Schwimmer aus Scheuerschwamm?*



Bigbikedriver schrieb:


> Am besten nimmst du das Styrodur (das grüne ) ...läßt sich sehr gut mechanisch bearbeiten.
> Ich drechsel damit meine Posen



Siehe dritter Post im Thread .....


----------



## thanatos (30. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Schwimmer aus Scheuerschwamm?*

Warum baue ich mir eine Pose ?Als Kind weil ich kein Geld hatte und heute weil ich nur so eine bekomme die ganz meinen Ansprüchen entspricht.Eine Pose soll beim Wurf hinter dem Köder fliegen und nicht vorne weg.Wenn ich dann im Laden stehe und eine gefunden habe na ja 
 sieht unheimlich geil aus super lackiert zig Schichten Lack was das Teil unnötig schwer macht .Der Grundkörper ist in der Regel ein Hartschaum
 und nach kurzer Zeit hat der "Limosinenlack"die ersten Risse und das war´s dann.Jetzt wo ich Rentner bin mach ich´s auch am Spaß am Basteln .Für Stippposen kann man Pappelholz als Alternative zum Balsaholz nehmen ist nicht ganz so leicht aber die Antennen und Ösen brechen nicht so leicht aus.Für Wurfposen eignen sich so ziemlich alle Schaumstoffe ,bekommt man oft schon als Verpackungsmaterial.
 Einfach passene Stücke schneiden Loch rein bohren und mit Dispersions-
 kleber auf die Achse kleben und dann 24 Stunden warten,dann kann man
 die Achse in die horizontal liegende Bohrmaschine spannen und mit Sandpapier den Schwimmkörpern die gewünschte Form geben .Ist man damit fertig alles dünn mit Latex- oder Acrylfarbe grundieren (alles Lösungsmittel frei nur Wasser).Die Antenne am besten mit Plakatfarbe
 in neongrün,signalrot und schwarz gestalten,ich habe meist mehrere Piloten auf den langantennigen Posen .Achsenmaterial ist  Eschen-  Akazien- Eichenholz oder Sarakandarohr.
 Bei der Grundierung sorgfältig arbeiten Schaumstoffe nehmen Wasser auf
 und dann stimmt´s mit Tragkraft und Eigengewicht nicht mehr.


----------



## Kauli11 (31. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Schwimmer aus Scheuerschwamm?*

Für bauchige Posen ist Rohazell bestens geeignet!
Zieht keinen Tropfen Wasser und hat eine hohe Tragkraft.

Für Weissfischposen und Waggler nehme ich Pfauenfedern.
Hohe Tragkraft und lassen sich leicht bearbeiten. #h


----------

